# Rest In Peace sweet little Waldo



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Our beloved Obi's twin brother Waldo, the most adventurous, fearless, funny and sweet little kitty left us today... I bet he is wrestling all over the place with his dear brother at the Bridge now.

The two grey twins were not meant for this world... they brought immense joy and so much love, and went much too soon. I will never forget the way Waldo jumped in my arms and wrestled my face with sheathed claws, purring his little heart out, every time he saw me. 

I wish I could have saved you, little boy... I wish I would have taken you back with us  


























































Only two now live, out of these four most unique and adorable kittens I rescued on a summer Monday... they changed my life, taught me how to love and care, and how to grieve and mourn... how to take life one day at a time... and to those tiny furry babies, I am ever so grateful, even though my failure to keep our cherished twins alive makes my heart bleed even now


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Nini... you didn't fail at anything... some things are just not meant to be. The twins were here, briefly, but they gave you joy and unconditional love.... as you did for them. They are playing joyously together at the Bridge. :angel :angel I know you are very sad... and I'm very sorry you lost beautiful Waldo. They will both feel your love forever..... many ((((HUGS)))) to you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nini, if it wasn't for you taking those babies home in the first place, there would be four angels at the Bridge. Cherish all the time you are going to have loving Wicket and Chewie and know that Obi and Waldo are together and watching over them.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The photographs are a wonderful memorial and tribute.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It seems impossible, doesn't it? When I look at that picture of Waldo, I find it hard to believe he's gone. My heart is with you Nini. I know what a loss this is for you, but you can't save them all, despite your wonderful efforts. I'm so grateful that God knows every sparrow that falls. Peace.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry Nini about Waldo, cute little baby


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP sweet baby


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Nini, if it wasn't for you taking those babies home in the first place, there would be four angels at the Bridge. Cherish all the time you are going to have loving Wicket and Chewie and know that Obi and Waldo are together and watching over them.


I couldn't have said it better. What a sad loss, but because you rescued Waldo he knew a good life filled with love and care.

Hugs to you and the kitties, Nini.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP Waldo


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

How sweet Waldo's little face is. I know some of how you are feeling right now. Just reading how the twins would play, and I do hope this doesn't come across as my being selfish, as your loss is no less than mine.....I thought maybe they would see my Bugs, and invite him over to play. They'd have the best time winning, while playing all the kitty kat games Bugs didn't know. 

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

It's not selfish of you at all... I can only hope that out in that realm where all is love and light and pure spirit, they are swapping stories about their humans, and planning a prompt return in another kitty skin...


----------

